# dan inosanto´s kenpo background



## suicide (Mar 22, 2009)

any info on this , doc holla back.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 22, 2009)

i know he got shodan from Parker before '65


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2009)

If I recall, he was studying Kenpo and had achieved a low-level instructor status (not sure of the rank) when he decided to switch to studying with Bruce Lee.


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2009)

arnisador said:


> If I recall, he was studying Kenpo and had achieved a low-level instructor status (not sure of the rank) when he decided to switch to studying with Bruce Lee.



Dan was an accomplished martial artist in the Filipino arts when he met Ed Parker when they were both students of Ark Wong. He left to study with Ed Parker in the new eclectic street Kenpo of the day, but was by no means a beginner in the arts. When Danny left Parker, it was to explore the ideas that Bruce Lee was doing, not because he found a better teacher, only a different perspective to examine. The much more experienced Danny Inosanto in turn taught Bruce Lee Filipino Weapons and concepts. Bruce learned more from Danny than the other way around. That's what Bruce did at the tender age of twenty four. He was smart enough to visit and surround himself with accomplished artist to learn from, while he used his celebrity clients to make a living.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 23, 2009)

Doc said:


> Dan was an accomplished martial artist in the Filipino arts when he met Ed Parker when they were both students of Ark Wong. He left to study with Ed Parker in the new eclectic street Kenpo of the day, but was by no means a beginner in the arts. When Danny left Parker, it was to explore the ideas that Bruce Lee was doing, not because he found a better teacher, only a different perspective to examine. The much more experienced Danny Inosanto in turn taught Bruce Lee Filipino Weapons and concepts. Bruce learned more from Danny than the other way around. That's what Bruce did at the tender age of twenty four. He was smart enough to visit and surround himself with accomplished artist to learn from, while he used his celebrity clients to make a living.


 Hi folks!
Dear Mr.Chapel,
I read your post & I have to disagree with you regarding Dan Inosanto's level of expertise in the FMA realm at his time of training with Mr. Parker. In his book;"Filipino Martial Arts", Mr. Inosanto clear states that his training with the filipino martial arts were minimal and he was introduced to them by family members. He also states that he didn't think much of those arts at the time. He [Inosanto] mentions that Mr. Parker asked Inosanto if he was familiar with the arts of the phillipines, to which He answered "yeah, it's just stick fighting." to which Mr. Parker replied "no,there's more!" and encouraged Inosanto to re-explore the Filipino martial arts. Again, that is from Dan inosanto in his own words from his own book! There have been other interviews where he has clearly given Mr. Parker credit for encouraging him to rediscover his cultural arts roots. He has mentioned that at that time his training was basic in those arts, not an accomplished expert.
Those of you who have his book,look for yourself. I will look at my copy so I can quote directly.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2009)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Dear Mr.Chapel,
> I read your post & I have to disagree with you regarding Dan Inosanto's level of expertise in the FMA realm at his time of training with Mr. Parker. In his book;"Filipino Martial Arts", Mr. Inosanto clear states that his training with the filipino martial arts were minimal and he was introduced to them by family members. He also states that he didn't think much of those arts at the time. He [Inosanto] mentions that Mr. Parker asked Inosanto if he was familiar with the arts of the phillipines, to which He answered "yeah, it's just stick fighting." to which Mr. Parker replied "no,there's more!" and encouraged Inosanto to re-explore the Filipino martial arts. Again, that is from Dan inosanto in his own words from his own book! There have been other interviews where he has clearly given Mr. Parker credit for encouraging him to rediscover his cultural arts roots. He has mentioned that at that time his training was basic in those arts, not an accomplished expert.
> Those of you who have his book,look for yourself. I will look at my copy so I can quote directly.
> ...


Everything is relative sir. Kinda like asking Mr. Parker if he was any good at Kenpo during that same time period. He might say, "I'm alright." I saw Danny in those days, and he was quite good, but like everyone else in those days, there was much to learn. Tiny Lefiti was awesome, and he said the same about himself, studying with Ark Wong. So did all the greats except Bruce Lee, who was enamored by himself at 24, but wasn't stupid enough to think he knew everything. Danny was smart enough to put things into perspective, and one of the reasons he's as great as he is. He was accomplished, but hungered for much more.


----------



## suicide (Mar 23, 2009)

did dan ever get his black belt in kenpo


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2009)

suicide said:


> did dan ever get his black belt in kenpo



Yes, under Mr. Parker as listed on the published family tree.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 24, 2009)

I believe I also read that he had a black belt in Chito Ryu under Hank Slomanski before studying with Parker.


----------



## Doc (Mar 24, 2009)

Danjo said:


> I believe I also read that he had a black belt in Chito Ryu under Hank Slomanski before studying with Parker.



Yeah, he got around and was studying everything he could get to, earning multiple black belts along the way. Many made a big deal out of him leaving Parker to go hang with Bruce, much like when Rick Flores and Rich Montgomery went with Jimmy Woo. 

In Southern California it was a martial arts candy store, and everybody was sampling everything they could get their hands on. All the heavyweights were within a half hour of each other. At Parker's urging I got into Hapkido, Shotokan, Limalama, Shorinryu, in addition to Ark Wong's teaching. It was normal to go off and come back and share what you picked up somewhere else. With Parker in particular it was expected. I always felt in many ways he was trying to do a "one man Emperado," who was his senior and one of the few guys he really respected.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 24, 2009)

That bears out everything I've heard. Inosanto said that he taught at Parker's school and Bruc Lee's school simultaneously for two years. Doesn't sound like there was a big conflict.


----------



## Danjo (Mar 24, 2009)

KENPOJOE said:


> He [Inosanto] mentions that Mr. Parker asked Inosanto if he was familiar with the arts of the phillipines, to which He answered "yeah, it's just stick fighting." to which Mr. Parker replied "no,there's more!" and encouraged Inosanto to re-explore the Filipino martial arts. KENPOJOE


 
In his interview with Jose Fraguas, Ben Largusa recounted his friendship with Ed Parker:

_Ed Parker was a great man and a great martial artist with a very open mind. I remember he asked me about the art of Kali and said,_ _"Stickfighting, right?" I replied, "No, there is much more than just sticks."_

_(The Masters Speak, pg. 168)_


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2009)

Slomanski was the same dude that promoted Elvis to Shodan.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 24, 2009)

Doc said:


> Yeah, he got around and was studying everything he could get to, earning multiple black belts along the way. Many made a big deal out of him leaving Parker to go hang with Bruce, much like when Rick Flores and Rich Montgomery went with Jimmy Woo.
> 
> In Southern California it was a martial arts candy store, and everybody was sampling everything they could get their hands on. All the heavyweights were within a half hour of each other. At Parker's urging I got into Hapkido, Shotokan, Limalama, Shorinryu, in addition to Ark Wong's teaching. It was normal to go off and come back and share what you picked up somewhere else. With Parker in particular it was expected. I always felt in many ways he was trying to do a "one man Emperado," who was his senior and one of the few guys he really respected.


 
I remember Mr. Perry reminiscing about going into the Pas school to see BL's cot in the corner. He also spoke often of Bruce being in Wally Jay's extra room for a bit, as well as some buncha other guys. Even good "story" to talk with some of the DZRJJ oldsters...recalling Mr. Parker being in "discussions" with Mr. Kufferath and Mr. Jay. 

As for Mr. Inosanto...there are still a lot of the old Fillipino's around who taught him. Many who recall training with him WHILE he was also with Mr. Parker (which would be pre-BL?). Old classes were held in the backyards of what were effectively Central California day laborers. One of them -- an old instructor of mine -- was Sam Tendencia (look in the back of Danny's book). He liked Dan's trainability a lot. Spoke highly of him, and was proud to have been part of Mr. Inosanto's cadre of instructors. 

Master Sam was also a living Judo legend (in addition to arnis), having trained and ranked at the Kodokan under Mifune Sensei as an uchi-deshi. A lot of the jujutsu-type holds done with sticks can be traced to some Sam influence. Sam is currently heavily afflicted with Alzheimers. However, if anyone wants a super-clear answer, Mr. Inosanto is alive and well. And cognitively clear. Also really humble and a super nice guy, so factor that into any answers you get by calling him directly.

D.


----------

